# When did you decide moving to Spain was what you wanted?



## michael_23 (Mar 29, 2010)

Hellooo 

Just wondering when in your lives you decided moving to Spain was what you wanted and not life in the UK?

Will be interesting to know!

Thanks


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

michael_23 said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Just wondering when in your lives you decided moving to Spain was what you wanted and not life in the UK?
> 
> ...


Before we moved here, we were living in Hong Kong for long time and coming to Spain seemed preferable to moving back to the UK.


----------



## littleredrooster (Aug 3, 2008)

Many moons ago,...first time I visited Tenerife,...it was mid December.
I was back the next month and bought my first place on the same complex.
Lovely place,lovely complex,cheap as chips, as it was during the previous recession.
Best thing I ever did.
My only regret,......that I didn't buy a few more at the time.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

michael_23 said:


> Hellooo
> 
> Just wondering when in your lives you decided moving to Spain was what you wanted and not life in the UK?
> 
> ...


I didn't decide that living in the UK was not what I wanted. I simply decided that I would like to try life in a different country for a change.

We had the place built here for 2 years before we actually decided to move, and that was only because I sold my business in the UK and thought it would make a nice change 

People who move to Spain to escape the UK should take great care and research a lot ..... to avoid the frying pan / fire scenario.


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

Lying on beach in Barbados we suddenly decided that we were fed up with work and England. Spain was the furthest South we could get on the mainland of Europe and retain our EU perks. It was also cheap enough for us to retire at 57 and live on our savings until pension day. We sold our house and businesses within six months and headed south. It worked and we have lived happily ever after!.:clap2:


----------



## Jazintosh (Mar 29, 2010)

Glad to hear that Country Boy!... and Pizarra its a nice place for living if you are a "country boy".I haven´t been there for a looooong time i have to re-visit the place


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I was disillusioned with the UK. I had been visiting France a lot since I was a kid and my best friend had moved there! I visited her a few times and she was so happy and relaxed, she lived in a beautiful village and I realised it could be done!! However, we did some investigating and the work opportunities werent there, it seemed fairly expensive and at the same time my OH had a friend in Marbella who wanted him to join him in a business venture. So more investigating and my OH decided that Spain would be better for us and the kids. So we decided to try it for a year, we kept the UK house, and moved over. I immediately loved it, but the recession happened within weeks of us moving, so the job idea in Marbella had to be put on hold, meaning my OH has to commute and the exchange rate plummeted meaning that we didnt have as much money as we'd planned. But two years on we're still here and loving it!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Girl meets boy. <Insert cheesy love scene here>. Boy already has bought an apartment in Spain. Boy speaks "Inglés de Cuenca," and girl is from a small town where Spanish is not spoken and they think boy is Mexican. Boy and Girl have better work opportunities in Spain than in the United States. Work + House = Fin. We'll stay here. 

I'm hoping that one of these days we'll win the Loteria and be able to do school year in Spain and summers in the US.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

The almost all year warm sunny climate of the Canary Islands did it for me. I had first visited Gran Canaria in 1962, working at the time on a oil tanker, I was enchanted with the little I saw of the island.
I later returned in the 1980's and gradually explored more of the archipelago eventually buying property on El Hierro in 2000. Then we began with long winter breaks and eventually sold up in the U.K. we are now here on a permanent basis, really enjoying the laid back life style and looking forward to a week visiting the still enchanting Gran Canaria......


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I didn't really decide that Spain was what I wanted, it was more that I didn't want to stay in the UK at that moment and things fell into place. Well, Mr Pesky fell in the place to be more precise  and that put paid to all my ideas of further travelling as he doesn't "do" travelling.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I didn't really decide that Spain was what I wanted, it was more that I didn't want to stay in the UK at that moment and things fell into place. Well, Mr Pesky fell in the place to be more precise  and that put paid to all my ideas of further travelling as he doesn't "do" travelling.


Is Mr Pesky from here?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

halydia said:


> Is Mr Pesky from here?


From Calle Ercilla, Bilbao!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> From Calle Ercilla, Bilbao!


Aupa ayyyy - very nice.


----------



## tamounah (Mar 8, 2010)

*el sol i vive despacio*


We don't live in the UK but in Holland. In the sixties he lived on the Baleares.
He was a kind of hippie guy. In the nineties we both, divorced, met and went to Formentera. He "had to show me a beautiful Island". Well, I was hooked.
Our vacation-destination is and was since then Formentara.

Our bussiness is not a "rich" one in a material sence. But more in a music and art sence.

Also we live in a community, a sort of co-housing in the Hague.
This is what we want to do in Spain or somewhere around the mediteranean sea.

Next month I will check out a place in Italy with friends from the States.
Within 5 years we are retired and ray2: to do this.:ranger:


----------

